# Can't Decide!



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, another thred from me  I keep going back and forth on this doe, or one of her doelings.
http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/Este.htm

What do you think of her? I like her, but then decide against, but then think I should, at least, get one of her kids.... then, again, decide against it. What would you do, faced with this (wonerful) situation?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

And I have found my new buck 
http://www.promisedlandfarm.net/MelGibson.htm

Mel is everything I've been looking for. I am so excited about him I cannot stand it. I guess it's a good thing the Piddlin Acres buckling is not entirely available  Although now the Pecan Hollow doe is no longer an option. Just working things out withthe Harrels. As long as he gets along with younger bucks, Mel is mine.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I have thought about her. BUT I do not want a brood doe. I think you live in a VERY competitive area. If I was you I would get on several waiting lists and get the best possible. She is nice but they said she isn't a show doe. I know the temptation. I am trying not to grow my herd too large that I won't be able to keep someof my bucks daughters... just a thought.

I am buying several more does this season. But since we may be moving I don't want to get too many more does.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that's great about him! He is a nice buck...


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you have any bucks? Oh, and do you have a website?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I've been wondering if you have a website too? 

Mel is a nice buck and I have seen him in person at a show. He was handsome. 

Nice doe too. I've toyed with some of those does he's marked brood but just decided against them. They would still be nice assetts to a herd.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i really like the buck & would say go for it. as to the doe well i am not real pleased with her udder. & teat placment. also she pnly la'd a 86 which isn't bad but for that money i would want a doe that is not only a brood doe but can be a show goat also. when they are shown & win then you stand a better chance of getting your asking price for her kids. just my thought.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Well said Fritzie. I have limited space so I don't want a whole bunch of does I can't show....


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yeah, I have decided to pass on her. THanks for the help! But still very happy about Mel. I am actually on several wait lists, I just reserved a doe out of Rosasharn's Uni, in fact. That is a kid I am really excited about  Now just have to get on the MM list- and buy Falcon's buckling.
Oh yeah, and my website..it is horribly out of date.. I haven't touched it since September.
freewebs.com/siegelfarm

My AGS herdname is Fleetwood, I haven't even changed that!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think your setting up a great herd! Uni is FABULOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, if you can get that buck he's be a great asset to your herd, his daughters have great udders!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Just finalized it with Promisedland  I am putting the payment in the mail today, and will be picking him up in Jauary. I can't believe it!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats! Your driving down to get him?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep! At least, that's what I think. Otherwise he'll go with Ron Keener or this horse transport guy that I know. I don't know if I can wait till January!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I think they are taking some goats from Cheryle's (Old Mountain Farm) to Promised Land. You might want to ask about that.


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Are they? Hmm... I'm right on the way..


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They might have already, IDK... But yes. Someone is traveling (or already has) from MA/ME to NC. I don't know if they have space for an adult buck or not....


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, that's true... and I have seen an OMF doe on their site...but either way is fine.


----------



## sixshooterfarm (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW, you guys are totally making me jealous!! You guys are really makin my herd look like poo lol. Mel is an awsome but and I would kill to have him. Here I am with 13 bucks and there is no way any of them are worth $800! WOW wanna pick one up for me??? :lol: Hey Muddy Creek and hornless Ijust made a thread and posted some pics of my newer bucks and few does can you guys look at them and tell me honeslty what you think. Actually you can go to my website to and take a look at everything and tell me what to get rid of lol. I love hearing what other people have to say, even if it is bad as I want to do better and not keep so-so animals. :roll:


----------

